# Humax PR HD 3000c oder 2000c



## Metbier (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo, will mir den oben genanten Kabel HD Receiver kaufen für mein Kabel Deutschland ( haben jetzt auch HD Sender!). jetzt weiss ich nicht ob ich mir den 2000c oder 3000c kaufen soll ?
der 2000c hat bei etlichen Test's gut ab geschnitten, vom 3000c hab ich nichts gefunden, auser Forum gemurmel.
Was meint ihr  ?
Hat jemad vielleicht schon erfahrungen gemacht mit einen von den Receivern ?
Weiß nicht ob das hilft: mein TV ist ein Toshiba 37 CV 500 P

Gruß Metbier


----------



## fuddles (8. Februar 2011)

Also den 2000c hab ich auch auf meiner Wunschliste. Da wird sicher kein großer Unterschied sein.


----------



## Metbier (9. Februar 2011)

Ja, das glaube ich auch, wohl nur das äussere....


----------

